# Trying some popping offshore---what will hit a popper?



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

I tried it on a barracuda last yr and that worked out just great. Will ling hit them? How about near a weed mat- What might go for a popper there?
Wahoo? Mahi? Ling? How about oil rigs? What have you had success getting to go after a popper? We will be in 250 to 300 feet of water. Heading out of Packery.


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

just about anything that swims will hit a popper.....ricky bobby


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

BeeGee said:


> How about oil rigs? What have you had success getting to go after a popper?


!tuna!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I most often associate popping with (a) the dawn bite in clam waters or (b) anytime when fish and bait are busting the top. Otherwise, it can be a lot of work for little result, but that's just me. That said, it is always good to have a popper or some kind of casting rig if the fish get excited, or you find structure like weedlines, logs, buoys, trash, and so forth. By the way, an old fashioned cedar plug also works similar to a popper, less splash but somehow they work.


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

"clam waters"? Is this a northern thing?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Day0ne said:


> "clam waters"? Is this a northern thing?


Oops! Them clam waters will gitcha every time. I believe they got some clams up there by Freeport. sad4sm


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Used to stand up on the front of my center console and cast up to weed lines all the time, reel back as fast as you can. When you think it is fast it is not fast. You cannot keep the fish from getting to the popper. We have caught huge mahi, wahoo, ling, and a popper will bring all the chicken dolphin to your boat. Once hooked a marlin which was beside a whale shark after we caught several yellowfin off the whale shark. I always used a Yozuri hydrotiger blue back and chrome sides.


----------

